# Why??



## OldSkipTooth (May 17, 2017)

Who?, Why..
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222493209161


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 17, 2017)

The world as we know it is ending...


----------



## jkent (May 17, 2017)

LMFAO! 
That sums it up.
JKent


----------



## island schwinn (May 17, 2017)

Finally,a plate for my ex wife.


----------



## GTs58 (May 17, 2017)

There are thousands with that name. Surprised one of them hasn't popped this!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 17, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Finally,a plate for my ex wife.



your ex wife must be my ex girlfriend  lo lo lo


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 17, 2017)

*S he L oves U  T oo Just saw her   at the local Juke Joint, here on The Outer Banks.She was wearing a Schwinn Tee shirt!!*


----------



## Robertriley (May 17, 2017)

Lol..... how did none of you guys buy that?  I picked one up for friend other day that said "dick".... it was perfect for him.


----------



## Robertriley (May 17, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Who?, Why..
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=222493209161



Thanks for posting this.  I couldn't help and now I'm the new proud owner.  I might sneak it on to one of @fordmike65 's  Bikes during a cyclone coaster ride.  It would be pretty fitting for him.


----------



## CWCMAN (May 19, 2017)

Hey, be nice Chris. Mikes only a Slut when he drinks alcohol, which I think is every day of the week


----------



## partsguy (May 19, 2017)

Fits damn near every woman I dated!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 25, 2017)

maybe someone should buy this for @bikewhoreder as a "stocking stuffer" Christmas gift?


----------



## bikewhorder (May 25, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> maybe someone should buy this for @bikewhoreder as a "stocking stuffer" Christmas gift?





Yeah I'd like to stuff my stocking  with one of those California sluts.  A Maine "Slut" just doesn't seem to have the same appeal.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 25, 2017)

I was in Maine once and I slept with pants over my pants over my pants....


----------

